# Kee Kee



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

Has anybody ever tried the Kee Kee or Kee Kee run in the spring. I am just wondering because last fall I tried it just for the smell of it(late morning, bored) and had 2 jakes come in behind me in about 5 minutes. I was calling for a buddy of mine and he did shoot one of them. 
I am asking because I have not seen a "trophy" bird on the property that 
My hunt is this weekend and I might have to try to get the jakes to come in.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The Kee Kee is typically a fall call. But hey give it a try and if it works let us know.


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

I've tried it. It doesn't work as well in the spring but can work. It is a good tactic for a henned up gobbler b/c a hen may respond the the kee kee and come looking for you, followed by the gobbler. If you are looking to call in some jakes, the kee kee is good, but also jake yelps and clucks will attract them. Mix the jake sounds with hen calls is another way to attract a big boy.


----------

